# What to do with my pigeons?? Suggestions?



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

Well after a few years I'm back..... I wrote back in 2005 about Pigeon King Int'l/Arlan Galbraith looking for help and suggestions about getting into his pigeon breeding program. To get everyone up to speed - I dove in.... and 2 years, 5 months to the day later I find out that PKI has filed for bankruptcy. I can't say I'm surprised at all, just a little shocked it "actually happened"! So now I have a barn full of about 2500+ healthy, cute, talkative pigeons and I have NO IDEA what to do with them! Killing them certainly isn't an option. But letting them out of the barn to fly free isn't really either....They would never leave my barn/area. Not to mention the other 100's and 100's of other breeders in my area alone that are in the same predicament as myself. I'm open to all suggestions, if anyone would like to help me out I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your predicament.

You have them all seperated right, males from females? 

How about selling or adopting them out? Have you posted on any bird forums or other sights?

You can also post in our adoption/for sale forum. Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If I had false teeth, they would have just fallen out of my mouth....
2500 birds???? What ARE you going to do? PLEASE stop them from breeding RIGHT NOW..........this is very sad...........I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

****THUD****


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

um...gosh......you may want to give away the weaned sqeekers first so they can home to someone's loft..stop the madness!!!! take eggs away if not too old...be willing to ship, advertise, but be aware of dog trainers...this will take you many many days to solve...take some pics too, people will want that....your not kidding right? 2500.......


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Did I read right? 2500? Wow. 
You could start by collecting any freshly laid eggs every day so at least you won't have any new babies. Then you can start adopting them out or selling them. Try not to separate the pairs please, if possible adopt them out in pairs. It might take quite a while to reduce the numbers.
Hope others will have some good ideas.

Reti


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

a guy beside my old house had 750 pairs idk how many know and i also know somone with 4000 pairs of kings..


----------



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

2500 not kidding! This all fell apart last nite, so I'm waiting till the dust settles to make any big decisions but I have started to take new eggs away.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Save the eggs and you will be able to use them to replace newly laid eggs after a week or so. That will be easier in the long run. 
I'm sure others are wondering as well...what ever was this breeding program about?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Save the eggs and you will be able to use them to replace newly laid eggs after a week or so. That will be easier in the long run.
> I'm sure others are wondering as well...what ever was this breeding program about?


Here ya go.........you ain't gonna like it.............

http://pigeonkinginternational.com/site/pigeongalleries.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Before This Thread Runs Amok ..*

Let's all be very careful with what gets said and how it gets said in this thread. There are going to be some strong feelings all sides of the issue(s), and I expect all members to keep things civil and factual as opposed to going off on tirades.

Pigeonrein has asked for advice about what to do with 2500 pigeons .. let's try to come up with some helpful ideas in that regard but also be realistic.

Pigeonrein, what breed(s) of pigeons do you have?

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...who is the fellow that joined the forum last fall that lives in Canada...he and his family do rescue? Anyone think of the name?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly who you mean Charis - but I did a quick search and found the following members on PT from Ontario (I'll PM them to take a look at this thread):

cooingsosweetly
keys & eyegone
Pigeonpal2002
jazaroo
misty
gsmokez

Renee had also posted this information in response to another issue, but maybe they can circulate the need for homes or have suggestions:

Fanciers Specialty
Glenn and Debbie Brosowski owners since 1986

Mailing address:
Fanciers Specialty Co.
143 Snyders Rd. W.
Baden, Ontario
Canada N0B 1G0

Phone number:
1-519-634-5607


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well they did'nt have any luck with selling them for food, maybe you will have better luck giving them away as pets or breeders...newbies just getting into pigeons, 4-h, clubs, rehabbers...what breeds are there? giving away in pairs is good...i'm sure if we can help here a pt we will do all we can.


----------



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

TAWhatley - They are PKI's own genetic breed of high flyers....

I will try the keeping of the eggs and replacing them trick, I never thought of that. Thanks for the idea. 

I will start with posting some ads for pigeons. I don't really care about receiving $ in return, just that this gets taken care of as quickly as possible and that the birds aren't harmed. 

I know there are going to be 1000's of birds in this same situation. Does anyone know if its illegal to let their flocks fly free? Is that unethical? What about those farmers who decide to put down their birds? Could that have legal ramifications? I know its morally wrong and disturbing to think of - but for me to think that not any of the people with excess pigeons around aren't going to kill them would be naive. 

Thanks for everyone's help and concerns.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Would you be willing to ship into the States? I'm not sure what is required for export/import - but that would sure open alot more possibilities


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I'm not sure exactly who you mean Charis - but I did a quick search and found the following members on PT from Ontario (I'll PM them to take a look at this thread):
> 
> cooingsosweetly
> keys & eyegone
> ...


It's Insominac and I did PM him and asked he look at this thread.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Would you be willing to ship into the States? I'm not sure what is required for export/import - but that would sure open alot more possibilities


I don't know everything involved, but I know that it's a headache to do and rough on the birds. When a racing pigeon from Canada winds up in the US OR a US bird winds up in Canada, about the only options you have is take the bird as close to the border as you can and release it and hope it makes it home OR adopt it out. The cost of shipping birds inside the US has gone up tremendously from what I've heard so I expect import/export has gone up too.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh.
Well, something to plan for. I wonder when the local breeders from PKI will weigh in. Surely somebody in the US knows I want a free bird. lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There's this site...maybe they would help.
http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*oh, this is scary!!!!*

you KNOW at least one of those thousands of birds is going to end up in my front yard, right? i'll run out, stuff it full of whatever it feels like eating, build it a wonderful flat, love it, snuggle it, name it, and then it'll be out in the back window, with little pigeon signalling flags, guiding all the rest of them into a landing in cleveland... 

i'm gonna have to file for either bankruptcy or a 501c3....... help! 

if any of them are somehow gotten to the states, i'd be willing to help.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Whew...this is an awful predicament. You could start by posting an ad for free pigeons at your local feed and pet stores and on Craigslist. Even if you manage to find homes for _some _of them it's better than none. You might also try contacting your local pigeon clubs, both racing and show clubs and see if anyone can use some pairs as foster parents for breeding. (Some breeders of fancy pigeons use other breeds such as rollers and homers to foster breeds that aren't so easy to raise.) But 2,500 is _a lot _of pigeons.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh wow...Charis sent me a PM about this and I really wish there was something I could do that would really help.... 

Our rescue is in the midst of renovating right now and although we have been EXTREMELY tempted to work on both large scale Pigeon Rehab project (no rehab facility in the area takes pigeons) and a stray rabbit roundup, we have to focus our attention and finances on renovating and expanding or we'll NEVER get it done. Once we're done we'll be able to help animals on a larger capacity.

We live in the city and can't have anymore than 75 pigeons at a time. Our aviary is only 10'x6'x6'. I could take SOME of the pigeons if shipping is possible but this situation requires such a large scale rescue.... I'm going to contact a few local animal sanctuaries that I know of, and ask if they'd be into possibly constructing lofts and maintaining a flock on their property. Unfortunately, at least one of these sanctuaries already has a barn full of pigeons and is running out of space. 

It's times like this that really makes me realize that even though it's a struggle and I feel like giving up sometimes (with rescue), that our goal of opening an animal sanctuary in the country IS needed...and if we had obtained that goal already we could be helping with this. All the more reason to hurry up with our renovations. There are always emergencies that we can't help but get involved with. It's difficult to say no, especially when I know that the outcome for these pidgies isn't likely to be good.

I'll do what I can though. How much is shipping, approximately?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> Oh wow...Charis sent me a PM about this and I really wish there was something I could do that would really help....
> 
> Our rescue is in the midst of renovating right now and although we have been EXTREMELY tempted to work on both large scale Pigeon Rehab project (no rehab facility in the area takes pigeons) and a stray rabbit roundup, we have to focus our attention and finances on renovating and expanding or we'll NEVER get it done. Once we're done we'll be able to help animals on a larger capacity.
> 
> ...


I contacted you because I thought you might know of others in Canada that do rescue. This is really huge and I know it. Anything you can do will be appreciated. I have no idea how much live animal shipping is in Canada. I wish I were there because I would do everythng in my power to help these pigeons.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

According to what I've read, this is going to be a bigger problem than just this flock... PKI owns a few different flocks, including one of 1000 in Ohio...

http://www.farmanddairy.com/news/pigeon-king-international-bankrupt/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope at least some of those poor birds can be saved. I am sure many of us would also be willing to pitch in and help with the costs of shipping if homes could be found. I know their number is overwhelming and it is close to impossible to save them all, but even a few is better than none.

Reti


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Pigeonerin, are you able to ship the pigeons?? Are you giving the pigeons away? I can take at least ten.... and will get back to you as I hear back from other rescues....


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

What I find so sad is that there has never been a market for this many pigeons in either the US or Canada - if they were a squabbing breed, I might have hope that you could sell some to restauranteurs for squab, but since they are a small breed even that isn't an option. Also, you say you don't want any of them injured. IF they actually are decent stock and IF they are something real, something that actually can hold its own in the air, and not just something that are a mishmosh of breeds that he stuck together and foisted on others - then just possibly you might be able to sell them off a few at a time during pigeon shows; on Eggbid, etc.

You've gotten some good advice about separating and/or pulling eggs. BTW, boiled pigeon eggs are delicious especially in some Chinese stir fry recipes. The only thing that puts some folks off them is that when they are hardcooked the "white" is translucent and not opaque like chicken eggs. (Here are a few recipes: http://www.nicemeal.com/egg/egg02.html http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Hei_jiao_xian_gu_ge_dan

Separating, if an option, is better for you and the birds. You don't have to worry about more young that way and it'll give the birds a chance to complete their molts. 

If you have the capability on your farm, you might consider taking some of the younger birds and building a flying loft for them. If they are actually highfliers and if you can get them into the air in a demonstration flock, that actually stayed up and performed for a while, then you would have a better selling point for fanciers and others -- they could wander to your lofts and choose a few pair, etc.

Good luck


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

found this searching the web http://images.google.com/imgres?img...onal&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4RNWI_enCA233CA234&sa=N


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Got to admit, if I were a pigeon THAT would be a nice place to live. They looked clean, well taken care of, well fed, and in good plumage. It appeared though there were various breeds in there and a few I couldn't actually determine so I don't know if they were just being held in those areas, bred there, or what. They did look good though and that pair of whatever it was that were tiger grizzle were pretty birds at least.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah I saw that I'd actually love to have a set up like that, with an outdoor flight attached. Though their living conditions don't make their mass slaughter any more tolerable.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i just found out that my neibour let his birds out from the pki now they on my grampas barn 100+ the guy did have 750 pairs plus young


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Insomniac said:


> Yeah I saw that I'd actually love to have a set up like that, with an outdoor flight attached. Though their living conditions don't make their mass slaughter any more tolerable.


So true.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

the coverall at 52 sec is right beside my grampas house he let them out 59 sec is also in his loft my grandpa has 100+ birds on his barn and 2:10


----------



## pigeon2008 (Jun 29, 2008)

I also am in the same predicament, i have roughly 2300 pigeons, and i do not know what to do with them, i heard that in Ontario alone there are over 400,000 pigeons, and between all PKI breeders there are over 1.2 million in barns!!


----------



## blackjack (Dec 11, 2005)

This is to the people who are now stuck with all these pigeons: what breeds are we talking about from PKI? King pigeons? Other breeds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Brad posted the link below on his site http://pigeonchat.forumakers.com/index.htm
this morning.............I didn't think it would take long to start doing something with these birds. 



http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2008/07/03/6051121-sun.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

blackjack said:


> This is to the people who are now stuck with all these pigeons: what breeds are we talking about from PKI? King pigeons? Other breeds?


I don't know when these people will be back on the forum..........I think most of the birds are high flyer type birds, homers maybe and probably a mix of who knows what? I don't believe the vast majority of them are King pigeons.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Brad posted the link below on his site http://pigeonchat.forumakers.com/index.htm
> this morning.............I didn't think it would take long to start doing something with these birds.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what to do, this made me so angry and sad, I'm sitting her crying and trying not to think about it. Why isn't anyone answering me from Alberta?! I've put up adds, I've emailed people on the Alberta Classic pigeon forum that I KNOW are in contact with PKI breeders, but I haven't had any replies. Doesn't anybody want to save some of their birds, rather then just kill them all!? What more can I do? I'm desperate here!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Insomnia, I am so sorry you haven't heard back from anybody. I hope those poor babies are still alive and I pray they want to save at least a few. This is such an awful situation.
Bless you for trying so hard. 

Reti


----------



## Omniskies (Jul 10, 2008)

I raise birds -almost- for a living and have plenty of extra pens I could house pigeons in. Plus I don't have anything brooding in my barn right now this late in the year, nor will I until spring. I'd be willing to take a lot of the birds. Since I've been raising animals for so long I know a lot of people in the area and could easily rehome 50-100+. 

The big problem is, as with everyone else, I'm in the US. I don't know what the exporting fee is, nor do I know if I can actually drive across the Canadian border and come back with a car full of pigeons without getting in a little trouble. 

Is there a way for a bulk of pigeons to be exported at the same time to one or two pigeon fanciers in the states? Then have that breeder ship them all across America to everyone who is interested in them. If they're exported here in a few large groups to people in America then it'd cost less than having a thousand exported to hundreds. 

To those of you who are firmly against what PKI raised pigeons for, you may want to stop reading now...

But, well, you purchased thousands of pigeons to raise them for squab through a middle man, correct? Why not cut out the middle man, call up some restaurants in the area and a processing plant and continue the work? It may be a little more time consuming but you'll at least be able to continue what you started. 

Besides that (again, something most people don't want to think of), a lot of animals become more popular when they can be raised for food, so if you promoted them as beneficial for a small family you may be able to get rid of more of them. That's why more people raise chickens than cockatiels, or even bobwhite quail than button quail. When you show people how practical an animal can be then they're more inclined to raise that animal. Chicken lovers still eat chicken, duck lovers still eat duck. They just draw a clear line between which of their chickens and ducks are pets and which are food. No one eats their pet goldfish, but they won't see Goldie while eating catfish  

Erm...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Besides that (again, something most people don't want to think of), a lot of animals become more popular when they can be raised for food, so if you promoted them as beneficial for a small family you may be able to get rid of more of them. That's why more people raise chickens than cockatiels, or even bobwhite quail than button quail. When you show people how practical an animal can be then they're more inclined to raise that animal. Chicken lovers still eat chicken, duck lovers still eat duck. They just draw a clear line between which of their chickens and ducks are pets and which are food. No one eats their pet goldfish, but they won't see Goldie while eating catfish 

Erm...
Not me and not many of us.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I still don't see how anyone could let their birds breed that much. If these are highflier x homer mixes like I've heard, then they don't make good squabbing birds anyway. If they wanted to raise pigeons for meat like chickens, then they'd want utility breeds like Kings and Carneau. So this whole thing still doesn't make sense


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

This is what i think they do 

The owner for 500-1000$ and sell the offspring for 50 then the guy eventually sells the offspring as a pair with others and contiune on but eventually noone would want them


----------

